

Magna Carta: 800 Years of Freedom - mpweiher
http://www.spiked-online.com/magna-carta

======
bandrami
I'm not a fan. It was a bad document.

It was a power grab by dukes and barons. What hideous crime had John
committed? He started a court in which commoners could sue their lords for
mistreatment and get heard by the king.

And another thing, the phrase "jury of your peers"? Yeah, that's from the
magna carta (it's nowhere in the US Constitution, incidentally), and it was
meant as a guarantee that only nobles could be on a jury of another noble.
Wouldn't want those peasants having any say in it...

